# Spring



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a quickie that I'm not overly proud of but thought I'd share anyway.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I like it! Love the colors. 

It is loose, happy and timely! :biggrin:


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

Pretttyyyy OuO It has such a nice flow to it, easy on the eyes and is very relaxing.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

A quickie. You've got so good.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you all. I truly appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

this is a very beautiful painting I wish I could do beauty


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

You should be proud of this. It is one of the best that you have done.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@TerryCurley I believe this is one of my favorites, if not my favorite. You have absolutely captured Spring on that canvas. I know you thought flowers in vases my be your niche, but I'm pretty sure this is. 

I have also noticed you work very well with the cooler colors...which would be good for you anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## Jason (Feb 21, 2016)

I like the colors the reflection and the way you have painted the water.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I guess the cooler colors bring on more a relaxed feeling. That's what you were meaning were you not LeighAnn? 

Thank you folks. The response on this one actually surprised me. I really appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@TerryCurley I don't think you worry over or struggle any with the cooler colors. You just paint, and viola! It looks great! The calmness and happier feeling is just a bonus :wink:


----------

